# New Rest Evaluation



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm in the process of putting together a new rest evaluation, and would like to see what rests AT members would like to see included? Leave me some feedback and I'll see what I can do. Thanks!

Anthony

:darkbeer:


----------



## HoytHunter4 (Jan 17, 2007)

What about the SmartRest? I'm not sure if you did one on that rest already or not but I would like to see how well that does.


----------



## ghost1 (Mar 1, 2007)

QAD ULTRA-REST would br great:darkbeer:


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

SmartRest was already tested: http://www.archeryevolution.com/pdf/DropAwayFaceOffReportAT.pdf

Thanks for the suggestion, though!


----------



## teamkelly (May 24, 2006)

Please include the NAP Sizzor rest. Thanks


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

please do the dmi launcher rest!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

viperarcher said:


> please do the dmi launcher rest!


I did my test on it and it works flawlessly and very accurate!


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

viperarcher said:


> please do the dmi launcher rest!


Expert II?


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

escpen said:


> Expert II?


The expert 2 is awsome! also the dmi rests available through hoyt the drop-away and the prong and launcher rest


----------



## kentetsu45 (Sep 22, 2007)

How about the Muzzy Zero-Effect?


----------



## Skip Eberhart (Dec 19, 2007)

*dmi rest*

Where is the best place to get the DMI expert II?


----------



## Orehunter (Jan 10, 2008)

Hostage pro


----------



## antarcher (Aug 22, 2005)

How about a bodoodle rest, they seem to be making a comeback


----------



## Zhe Wiz (Oct 29, 2006)

Another vote for the NAP Sizzor.

Jack


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

Zhe Wiz said:


> Another vote for the NAP Sizzor.
> 
> Jack


Yep - third vote.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

To be honest, Iam actually suprised no one has brought this one up ...http://trophytaker.com/arrow_rests.aspx?model=xtremefc&type=arrow_rest


----------



## WVbowhunter64 (Jan 25, 2008)

JUMPMAN said:


> To be honest, Iam actually suprised no one has brought this one up ...http://trophytaker.com/arrow_rests.aspx?model=xtremefc&type=arrow_rest


another vote for the Trophy Taker FC


----------



## jpov22 (Aug 7, 2007)

what about that clamp design from vital bow gear?


----------



## Growling Bear (May 22, 2006)

*Rest Choice*

At the present time I am shooting a Trophy Taker, and have plans on trying out the Limb Driver by Vapor Trail. Any thoughts on the Limb Driver I would appericate any personal PM on the topic.


----------



## toadyy (Jun 17, 2006)

Spot-Hogg Whammy


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Trophy Ridge Dropzone


----------



## jesmith18 (Jan 12, 2007)

jpov22 said:


> what about that clamp design from vital bow gear?


Yes, the Kaz-away from Vital Gear.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2007)

What about the NAP flipper, no cord needed, and it's a drop-away.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Skip Eberhart said:


> Where is the best place to get the DMI expert II?


From your Hoyt dealer or from Dmi website or bowhunters superstore or Lancaster archery supply if you need the numbers just pm me!


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

MOHAChase said:


> Trophy Ridge Dropzone


+1


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

Any more suggestions?


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Simms drop away rest.


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Trophy Taker


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

simms dropaway

I have a suggestion....show all results. For instance, I would love to know how the trophy taker stacked up in the clearance category in the 2006 test, but you only show the top 5....is that doable?


----------



## smbmd (Jan 31, 2006)

*Rests*

I would love to see how the NAP quicktune 360 does in your fantastic testing arena. Seems like most of the rests tested are all dropaways with lots of moving parts(to go wrong). And if thats the category I was wonderng about the Trophy Ridge Drop Zone..Thanks for a wonderful review!!!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

If you would like I can send you some FOBs to make sure the fall away rests you test are dropping:wink:


----------



## 1shotca (Feb 27, 2007)

Id like to see the limb driver and the hostage. just my 2 cents


----------



## 1shotca (Feb 27, 2007)

Paul Morris said:


> If you would like I can send you some FOBs to make sure the fall away rests you test are dropping:wink:


that would make it night or day if they are droping as they should


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Skip Eberhart said:


> Where is the best place to get the DMI expert II?


the best place to get one is through your hoyt dealer!


----------



## tjh (Jun 9, 2006)

*arrow rest*

I would like to hear about the Vapor trail Limb driver?


----------



## yalerider (Jan 25, 2008)

sims limbsaver


----------



## hockeynut (Aug 15, 2007)

vote for the Trophy Taker XTREME FC


----------



## smbmd (Jan 31, 2006)

*Limb Driver...*

If I'm not mistaken, the Limb Driver has been evaluated already...

http://www.archeryevolution.com/pdf/...ffReportAT.pdf 








tjh said:


> I would like to hear about the Vapor trail Limb driver?


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

smbmd said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the Limb Driver has been evaluated already...


From what I understand, some significant improvements have been made to the limb-driver since the last report was written.


----------



## BigEves34 (May 9, 2007)

Limb Driver
Whammy
DropZone
Ultra Rest HD
:wink:


----------



## DWK5150 (Oct 29, 2007)

What about something like APA twister safari drop away? Just something a little different.


----------



## storm40 (Jun 29, 2007)

Include more than just drop aways... spring loaded(tm hunter style), inertia style.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

schaffer


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

BigEves34 said:


> Limb Driver
> Whammy
> DropZone
> Ultra Rest HD
> :wink:


What he said!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

what are we talking a rest for Target or bowhunting? keep it simple fella's the more moving parts the more that can go wrong!


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

viperarcher said:


> what are we talking a rest for Target or bowhunting? keep it simple fella's the more moving parts the more that can go wrong!


Bowhunting will be the focus.


----------



## teamkelly (May 24, 2006)

Since it's primarily bowhunting, I would love to see the Sizzor, Ripcord and the Qad pro. But I also think that you should include the whisker bisket. Yes I know that it has been evaluated hundreds of times, but would make for a great control group. IMO only.


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

I would like to see Sims rest


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I would love to see the Schaffer Gen II evaluated.


----------



## gunnar19 (Feb 4, 2008)

Another vote for the Kaz-away.


----------



## SIMPLEARKANSAN (Jul 24, 2003)

Trapdoor or Freefall


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*Hoyt Vulcan still Rocks!*



BigEves34 said:


> Limb Driver
> Whammy
> DropZone
> Ultra Rest HD
> :wink:


 A shout out to all Hoyt Vulcan shooters !!!! How sweet it is!!!


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

*Trapdoor or freefall*

Another vote for the Trapdoor and/or FreeFall.


----------



## RDH (Oct 4, 2002)

Kaz Away by Vital Gear


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

Schaffer, QAD HD, Vital Gear "Vital Drop" please.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfRmvX8hy5g


----------



## hoyt72 (Feb 10, 2007)

G5 Expert II


----------



## henkiller2333 (May 8, 2006)

there is a new limb driver and also the vital bow gear kazaway rest.


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> What about the NAP flipper, no cord needed, and it's a drop-away.


I'll second that.


----------



## WTAILHUNTER (Jul 3, 2008)

*I didn't see anyone mention the Top Gun Phantom. Has this been tested? I would be interested in what others think. I'm very fussy when it comes to tuning and you can bet it will probably be a long time before switching from this rest.*










*I use it and love it..

My 2 Cents...*


----------



## Badgerjeff (Nov 15, 2006)

*Rest*

Schaffer rest check them out excellent product.


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

schaffer, qad hd


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

another for the limb driver. i love mine but would like to see how it rates.


----------



## TigerB8 (Aug 11, 2008)

Orehunter said:


> Hostage pro


I would like to see this one tested too, not just the drop way style rest.


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

I will third the vote for the Hostage Pro...said to give you the silence and arrow stability of a whisker biscuit without the risk to your fletching.


----------



## Bowdogger (Aug 30, 2007)

*rest*

Please....Arizona Archery "Avalance Extreme"


----------



## HCAarchery (Jul 9, 2006)

How about the Whammy by Spot hogg


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

The ones I see the most post for are the Trophy Taker F-C extreme, DMI Expert II/G5 Expert II, Ripcord, QAD and Limb Driver. I think any rest evaluation should have these.


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

*rests..*

+1 for the wammy, i just bought one for my next bow


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

QAD ultra or hd
sizzor by nap
limb driver
spott hog whammy
dropzone


----------

